# London



## 97293 (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anyone know of a wild camping spot near the tube network at any point. I don't want to be anywhere near the centre but just somewhere I can park safely and use the tube??

Any help gratefully recieved

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would imagine park and ride may be best. try googling overnight parking in london

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

There is a campsite near to where I live in Chigwell, Essex,called woodland camp,and it`s about 1.5 miles from nearest tube station which is one of the further most stations on the network from London.Local cabs available.

I cant vouch for the site as I`ve never been there.

steve


----------

